
Massive patent troll suit seeks to tax USB hubs at Wal-Mart, Amazon, Best Buy - noonespecial
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/09/nest-ceo-and-ex-apple-star-are-inventors-in-patent-troll-suit-over-usb/
======
mtgx
Kind of like that other massive patent troll taxing usage of FAT32 support?

